# Logitech Harmony Hub zeigt permanent rot



## AlreadyDead (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo, 

ich habe seit einigen Monaten das Problem, dass mein Harmony Hub zwar an sich funktioniert, aber er leuchtet durchgehend rot. 

Damit einher geht der Verlust von der besten Funktion: die Einbindung vom Amazon Echo.

Wenn ich den Hub über die Harmony Elite neustarte, leuchtet er für ein paar Stunden grün, aber dann wieder rot. 

Ich habe bereits etliche Male neu gestartet,  synchronisiert und versucht die Elite über den PC upzudaten, was ein Desaster ist, weil die Windows Software dafür schrecklich ist.   

Habt ihr eine Idee woran es liegen könnte? Die Internetverbindung ist es nicht, auch blockiert der Router nichts.

ich würde gerne wieder den Alexa Skill verwenden da, so schön die Elite auch ist, sie unglaublich verzögert und die Menüs extrem langsam sind. 

Danke :


----------



## Flybarless (26. Juli 2019)

Die Lampe leuchtet rot wenn der Hub kein Wlan hat. Richte mal das Wlan neu ein in der Harmony Software.


----------



## AlreadyDead (27. Juli 2019)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Die Lampe leuchtet rot wenn der Hub kein Wlan hat. Richte mal das Wlan neu ein in der Harmony Software.



Danke für den Hinweis, wo mache ich das? Die App bietet da keinen Punkt, wo man das einrichten könnte.


----------



## Venom89 (28. Juli 2019)

Da Change the network on your Harmony hub


----------



## AlreadyDead (28. Juli 2019)

Danke für den Link. Es klappt nur absolut nicht. Ich habe weder einen MAC Filter aktiv noch habe ich das Kennwort falsch eingegeben (nach 6 Versuchen). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flybarless (28. Juli 2019)

Evtl mehrere Wlans in der Nähe die auch noch sehr ähnlich benannt sind und dadurch ein falsches gewählt?


----------



## Venom89 (28. Juli 2019)

Ansonsten hub einmal von. Strom nehmen und dann noch einmal versuchen.


----------



## AlreadyDead (29. Juli 2019)

Nun ja ich habe  via Devolo mein WLAN gecloned. Vllt liegt es daran, das er sich immer damit verbindet.


----------



## Venom89 (29. Juli 2019)

Könnte durchaus sein


----------

